# Mercedes bicycle with automatic 'transmission'



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

8-speed 

http://www.gizmag.com/go/3834/


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> 8-speed
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/go/3834/


Just when they are reducing the electronic content of their cars for reliability reasons. I'll stick with my manual shift bicycle, just like my manual shift BMW.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

But what if you're stuck in heavy, downtown bicycle traffic? Or if you need to share your bike with your spouse who can't manually shift?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> But what if you're stuck in heavy, downtown bicycle traffic? Or if you need to share your bike with your spouse who can't manually shift?


:bustingup

Are those paddle-shift bikes really manuals, though?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Shimano index shifting :thumbup: 

All of the gee whiz technology on this bike are products of Shimano and available to most any bike manufacturer.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> :bustingup
> 
> Are those paddle-shift bikes really manuals, though?


No but if I need to take my bicycle to a track, I'd take the SMG anyday.

Maybe Mr Paddle.Shift can retrofit the M steering wheel with the paddles on the bicycle? That'd be tait.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> But what if you're stuck in heavy, downtown bicycle traffic? Or if you need to share your bike with your spouse who can't manually shift?


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Did you catch the Bling and offroad Aussie Segways on the site? Nifty Aprilla concept as well


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Wow! Mercedes will put a auto tranny in _anything_.


----------

